# Hintergründe überlagern?



## Touya (20. August 2003)

Hi!,

Zur Zeit verwende ich 2 Hintergründe... der eine verläuft vertikal und seine länge verändert sich je nach Länge der Seite.
Der andere ist ein 400x400px Bild, welches einfach hintereinander gelegt wird.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie ich die beiden Hintergründe auf meine Seite einbinde, ohne das die funktionsweise beeinträchtigt wird


----------



## Cort (20. August 2003)

Hi.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich genau verstanden hab, was Du meinst, aber...

soviel ich weiss kannst Du mit reinem HTML / CSS sowieso nur eine Hintergrundgrafik für eine HTML-Seite benutzen.

Wenn Du mit Layern arbeitest kannst du ein auf jedes Layer ein Hintergrundbild setzen und diese dann mit Microsoft CSS-Filtern überlagern (Transparenz / Alpha )


----------



## Mark (20. August 2003)

Hi!

Bin mir auch nicht sicher, was Du meinst.
Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit einen "zweiten Hintergrund" zu faken:
Der eine wird vom Body getragen, den zweiten kannst Du mit einem Table, der über die gesamte Seite geht ,erzeugen.
Wenn nun der BG des Tables Transparenz aufweist (GIF), dann "scheint" der BG des Body hindurch.
Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob der Netscape das auch so brav macht...


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

also , so wie ichdas verstanden habe ...

ich würde das ebenfals mit ner trabelle lösen...


oder du kannsts ja mal so probieren:

```
<html>
 <head>
  <style type="text/css">
   <!--
     body {
       background: das-halb-transparente.gif;
               }
    -->
  </head>
  <body background="dashintergrund-bild1.jpg">
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. August 2003)

Geht http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130002.html in deine Richtung?

ciao Andreas


----------



## Cort (22. August 2003)

Das wäre dann die Sache mit den Layern die ich vorgeschlagen habe.


----------



## Touya (23. August 2003)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten 

Soweit war ich schon... aber das funktioniert (bei mir) nur, wenn ich in diese tabelle auch etwas hinein schreibe (genau das gleiche auch bei den layern).
Ich möchte aber das der bg bis zum ende der Seite fortgesetzt wird (eben wie beim normalen body hintergrund...


----------



## Cort (24. August 2003)

Ja, das kannst du ja mit den Layern machen!


----------



## Touya (24. August 2003)

```
<div style="position:absolute; width:721px; height:588px; z-index:2; left: 0px; top: 0px; background:url(img/bgs.gif) repeat-y;">
<img src="img/seitel.gif">
<img src="img/end.gif">
</div>
```

ich weiß das Beispiel funktioniert so nicht...
könnte mir denn einer das Beispiel so vervollständigen, dass die grafik "seitel.gif" über den bg gelegt wird und am ende der Seite die "end.gif" eingebunden wird?
Das würde mir wirklich eine große hilfe sein


----------

